# Murray three speed



## Kevin Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Hello, I found a cool bike today for cheap. It appears to be a three speed Murray bike from the 70s? But it has a strange headbadge that says mercury by Murray. Any help would be appreciated in indentifying the bike and helping to find the original seat.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi there, and welcome. Three speed lightweights like this are my my favorite knock around bike - You'll enjoy it. Have you tried looking under the cover? That looks like a gel saddle cover. Usually added to address a discomfort issue. You may actually have a nicely preserved original seat under there.

By the way, if you haven't already purchased this bike, how much is it? People (including myself) tend to overpay for their first bike when getting into the hobby. If you _did _already purchase it, keep the number to yourself. It's sunk cost, and once you are sailing down the road with a big smile, it won't matter anyway.


----------



## Kevin Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Hi there, and welcome. Three speed lightweights like this are my my favorite knock around bike - You'll enjoy it. Have you tried looking under the cover? That looks like a gel saddle cover. Usually added to address a discomfort issue. You may actually have a nicely preserved original seat under there.
> 
> By the way, if you haven't already purchased this bike, how much is it? People (including myself) tend to overpay for their first bike when getting into the hobby. If you _did _already purchase it, keep the number to yourself. It's sunk cost, and once you are sailing down the road with a big smile, it won't matter anyway.



Hi thanks for your reply. I paid $30 for it so I think it was fair. Unfortunately that’s a aftermarket seat not a cover.


----------



## morton (Aug 23, 2019)

Kevin Mac said:


> Hi thanks for your reply. I paid $30 for it so I think it was fair. Unfortunately that’s a aftermarket seat not a cover.




Looks like the plastic extension that houses  the cable on the shifter is broken (I see tape in the photo).  Common problem with the 333 Shamano 3 speeds and they often won't shift properly as a result.  Would suggest looking for another shifter housing if you have shifting problems.


----------

